# Either way, let me know



## Sinet

I am trying to translate these sentences in an informal spanish.

"Are we still on for going to the beach tomorrow? Let me know either way."

My attempt -- ¿Vamos a ir a la playa mañana? Avísame de todos modos.

Both sentences seem to lose the informality that the english phrases have and I am lost in how to translate "either way" in this sense. I want it to convey, "whatever you decide." And if you have a better way to say the first sentence I would be more than grateful.

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Copal

Sinet, hello!

¿Vamos a ir *siempre *a la playa mañana? Avísame de todos modos.

Hay que agregar el "still on". Muy bien. 

Copal.


----------



## la_machy

¿Aún/todavia vamos a ir a la playa? Avisame de todos modo/de cualquier manera.



Saludos


----------



## turi

Dice más o menos: "¿Seguimos yendo a la playa mañana? Házmelo saber de cualquier/todas formas manera/s".

Saludos, t.


----------



## Txiri

"Are we still on?" means "Are our plans still in place?"  

Are we still on for the movies?  =  Are we still going to the movies? = You haven't changed your mind, have you, we're still going, aren't we?  

So, could you please explain "seguimos yendo"?  "Do we continue going?"  I don't think I've ever seen the construction before, ever.  

"Vamos a ir siempre mañana?", on the other hand, is a construction I've seen, the use of 'siempre' I would question, though, as colloquial or non standard.


----------



## la_machy

Todo eso quiere decir '¿_*Todavía*_ están en pie los planes de ir mañana a...?


----------



## eli-chi

turissa said:


> Dice más o menos: "¿Seguimos yendo a la playa mañana? Házmelo saber de cualquier/todas formas manera/s".
> 
> Saludos, t.


Aunque parezca o suene extraño, esto es, probablemente, lo más informal que se puede decir en la primera frase: "(Y,) ¿seguimos yendo a la playa mañana? "
Y lo más informal para la segunda sería: ¡Avísame igual!


----------



## Antpax

turissa said:


> Dice más o menos: "¿Seguimos yendo a la playa mañana? Házmelo saber de cualquier/todas formas manera/s".
> 
> Saludos, t.


 
Hi,

I like this one, although a bit formal, maybe. I would say "¿seguimos yendo a la playa mañana? Dime lo que sea".

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## elprofe

¿Está en pie lo de ir a la playa mañana?
¿Sigue en pie lo de ir a la playa mañana?
¿Entonces vamos a ir a la playa mañana?


----------



## Batros

otra más
"¿aún esta en pie lo de la playa mañana? avisame de todos modos"

Lo de "¿vamos a ir siempre a la playa mañana?" no esta bien dicho, "siempre" significa en todo momento a lo largo de toda la linea temporal, mientras que "mañana" es un momento concreto.
Es como decir en ingles "are we ever going to the beach tomorrow?"

"still" se traduce en este caso por "todavía"

un saludo


----------



## Tony_969

Creo que todas las aportaciones arriba son valiosas, pero también creo que no deberìan tomarse las traducciones en forma tan literal. 
Con intenciòn de contribuir positivamente, yo me inclino mas por la Interpretaciòn e Intenciòn: "Siempre SI vamos a la playa mañana? avìsame por favor, si?" Esto es informal, cotidiano, y claro.


----------



## Batros

Lo siento Tony pero no entiendo la frase "Siempre si vamos a la playa mañana?"

No le encuentro sentido.


----------



## Sinet

Thank you everyone who responded. I believe Patros and Elprofe have the best responses for the first sentence. I agree with all the critics against the use of "siempre" in this context. That does not seem to fit with any spanish that I have learned or heard so far.



> Elprofe
> ¿Está en pie lo de ir a la playa mañana?
> ¿Sigue en pie lo de ir a la playa mañana?
> ¿Entonces vamos a ir a la playa mañana?


 
But I am more curious about the second sentence. For the phrase *"Let me know either way." *
Which of the following would be the most informal, or if you have a new one I would be grateful to hear it.
Dime lo que sea/Avísame de todos modos/cualquier forma 

Gracias por todo


----------



## la_machy

Informal?

'Avísame de todos modos'.

And the most informal:

'Avísame si se hace'.


Saludos


----------



## SydLexia

"Y eso de ir a la playa mañana. ¿Que sí o que no?  ??

Note: non-native at the keyboard....

syd


----------



## Mirlo

la_machy said:


> Informal?
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Either Way, Let me know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> **Avísame de todos modos'*.
> 
> And the most informal:
> 
> 'Avísame si se hace'.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
either way = si vas o no vas


----------



## elprofe

- ¿Entonces vamos a ir a la playa mañana?
- *Bueno, tu avísame para/de lo que sea.*
La conversación de arriba me parece de lo más cotidiano posible.
otra posibilidad:
*Bueno, tú avísame y ya está. (pronunciado "yasta")*

Esas dos formas, son las que usaría hablando.


----------



## Mirlo

Sinet said:


> Thank you everyone who responded. I believe Patros and Elprofe have the best responses for the first sentence. I agree with all the critics against the use of "siempre" in this context. That does not seem to fit with any spanish that I have learned or heard so far.
> 
> 
> 
> But I am more curious about the second sentence. For the phrase *"Let me know either way." *
> Which of the following would be the most informal, or if you have a new one I would be grateful to hear it.
> Dime lo que sea/Avísame de todos modos/cualquier forma
> 
> Gracias por todo


The most informal is: Dime/Avísame lo que sea


----------



## Copal

Hola, Sinet. Saludos a todos.

En la expresión que anoté: ¿Vamos a ir siempre a la playa?, se usa *SIEMPRE* como *Aún,* *Todavía*. Esta expresión es muy común y totalmente aceptada en México. Considero que cada país aprueba y crea diferentes maneras de expresar la misma idea. 

*¿Está en pie la ida a la playa?* Es válida.
 
*¿Todavía vamos a ir a la playa?* Es válida también. Sin embargo aquí da la idea de que no se tienen muchas ganas de ir a la playa pero es algo un poco obligado o forzado. Por ejemplo: *Estoy ya cansada, hemos pasado todo el día trabajando y ¿aún así vamos a ir a la playa?*
 
En *¿Vamos a ir siempre a la playa?*, expresas la idea de que quieres ir a la playa pero no es segura la opción. Puede ser también que existe una remota posibilidad de ir a la playa pero no se ha confirmado la voluntad de los asistentes. En otro ejemplo quedaría más claro: *¿Se realizará siempre la junta de mañana? *Esto indica que, de igual forma, el jefe no ha convocado a la junta que alguna vez se consideró como una posibilidad. 

Insisto, el uso de *siempre* es absolutamente válido, al menos en México; cada país, incluso región de una propia nación, tiene sus modos particulares de expresar una idea.

 
Confío en que esto te ofrezca un panorama más extenso sobre las diferentes formas de traducir *“still”.*
Respecto a tu pregunta específica, puedes usar: *Avísame de todos modos. Avísame si te decides. Avísame de cualquier manera. *Es imposible optar por una forma estandarizada y válida para todos. 

 
Que pasen un lindo día. 

 
 
Copal.


----------



## eli-chi

Sinet said:


> Thank you everyone who responded. I believe Patros and Elprofe have the best responses for the first sentence. I agree with all the critics against the use of "siempre" in this context. That does not seem to fit with any spanish that I have learned or heard so far.
> 
> 
> 
> But I am more curious about the second sentence. For the phrase *"Let me know either way." *
> Which of the following would be the most informal, or if you have a new one I would be grateful to hear it.
> Dime lo que sea/Avísame de todos modos/cualquier forma
> 
> Gracias por todo



Por esto lados no se usa la expresión "Dime lo que sea" en casos como éste.  Y, como ya lo propuse antes, suele decirse: ¡Avísame igual! ("por sí o por no", "de todos modos", "en todo caso")


----------



## la_machy

Copal said:


> Hola, Sinet. Saludos a todos.
> 
> En la expresión que anoté: ¿Vamos a ir siempre a la playa?, se usa *SIEMPRE* como *Aún,* *Todavía*. Esta expresión es muy común y totalmente aceptada en México. Considero que cada país aprueba y crea diferentes maneras de expresar la misma idea.


 
Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo sobre el uso de 'siempre' para traducir 'still', Copal. Y creo que sería muy interesante que los demás foreros se enteren de que en efecto, en México se usa mucho. Yo misma también, 'siempre' la uso, pero acepto que es un uso regional. Al menos, no sé si en otros paises se utilice.

Sin embargo, y con objeto de que sea más entendible, yo sólo agregaría un *sí* o un *no* después de 'siempre'.

Ej.: 

_¿Siempre *sí* vamos a ir a la playa?_ (Significaría ''veo que *sí* quieres ir, sólo falta que me lo confirmes'').

_¿Siempre *no* vamos a ir a la playa?_ (Significaría ''por xxx causa, al parecer *no *vamos a ir, sólo falta que me lo confirmes'').


Saludos


----------



## elprofe

Avísame de todos modos.
Avísame de cualquier manera. (ésta no me parece muy buena, parece que digas que te da igual cómo te avise,por móvil, carta etc...)
¡Avísame igual!
Dime lo que sea
Bueno, tu avísame para/de lo que sea.
Bueno, tú avísame y ya está. (pronunciado "yasta")
Avísame de si vas o no vas

Puedes usar cualquiera de todas éstas.


----------



## Sinet

Thank you everyone. I have all the answers I need now. And I learned a knew form for Mexico.

Que les vaya muy bien


----------



## elprofe

Sinet said:


> Thank you everyone. I have all the answers I need now. And I learned a knew form for Mexico.
> 
> Que les vaya muy bien



¡De nada Sinet!


----------



## eli-chi

Sinet said:


> Thank you everyone. I have all the answers I need now. And I learned a knew form for Mexico.
> 
> Que les vaya muy bien


Un regionalismo nuestro para esto sería: "¿(Y), *corre* todavía/*sigue corriendo* lo de ir a la playa mañana?¡Avísame igual/por sí o por no!
¡También a ti!


----------



## Batros

No lo sabía Copal (el uso del siempre).
Como se suele decir "no te acostaras sin saber una cosa más"
gracias


----------



## elprofe

Batros said:


> No lo sabía Copal (el uso del siempre).
> Como se suele decir "no te acostaras sin saber una cosa más"
> gracias



En España no se suele usar con ese significado (aunque no es incorrecto), así que te aconsejo que no lo uses, ya que a lo mejor, ni te entiendan... xD


----------



## eli-chi

Machy, Copal y Batros:
Acá también se usa "¿Vamos a ir *siempre* a la playa mañana?".  Pero, diría yo, en el caso de que haya habido imprevistos, o inconvenientes, que indiquen que el plan podría quedar sin efecto.  (En el sentido de "a pesar de").


----------



## la_machy

eli-chi said:


> Machy, Copal y Batros:
> Acá también se usa "¿Vamos a ir *siempre* a la playa mañana?". Pero, diría yo, en el caso de que haya habido imprevistos, o inconvenientes, que indiquen que el plan podría quedar sin efecto. (En el sentido de "a pesar de").


 
Me encanta que en Chile también se use.
Y hablando de que ha habido imprevistos o inconvenientes, se utiliza al igual que las palabras 'todavía' y 'aún'.
A lo que me refiero es que aunque 'siempre' no se use en muchos lugares, significa *lo mismo* que 'todavia', 'aún' para traducir 'still'.

Saludos


----------



## juandiego

Una pregunta para los españoles respecto a la preposición de la opción _Avisame ... lo que sea _. Para mi, más que _de_ o _para_ sería *con*, ¿no?:
_Avísame con lo que sea_

"Are we still on for going to the beach tomorrow? Let me know either way."
¿Estamos aún por ir a la playa mañana? Hazme saber lo que sea.
¿Estamos aún en lo de ir a la playa mañana? Hazme saber lo que sea.
Just to point out that those quite literal translations would work in Spanish though they don't sound too informal.


----------



## Batros

Cualquiera de las tres formas es igual de informal, depende de la construcción de la frase:
con (si no acortamos la frase sería):avisame con lo que se decida finalmente
de: avisame de lo que decidais al final (esta es un poco más informal)
para: (esta no me suena bien de ninguna forma)

Lo dicho, se puede utilizar cualquiera, no es más o menos informal, todo depende de como construyas la frase.

P.D.
Gracias Elprofe, aun así no lo pensaba utilizar en españa, solo es que me gusta aprender las diferencias con el español que se habla en otros sitios...


----------



## eli-chi

Batros said:


> Cualquiera de las tres formas es igual de informal, depende de la construcción de la frase:
> con (si no acortamos la frase sería):avisame con lo que se decida finalmente
> de: avisame de lo que decidais al final (esta es un poco más informal)
> para: (esta no me suena bien de ninguna forma)
> 
> Lo dicho, se puede utilizar cualquiera, no es más o menos informal, todo depende de como construyas la frase.
> 
> P.D.
> Gracias Elprofe, aun así no lo pensaba utilizar en España, sólo es que me gusta aprender las diferencias con el español que se habla en otros sitios...


Oops! El uso de la preposición "con" aquí me suena extrañísimo.  ¡Nunca antes lo había visto u oído! 

P.S.  Marie: Claro que sí.  El "siempre" usado en esa forma significa "aún" o "todavía".


----------



## juandiego

eli-chi said:


> Oops! El uso de la preposición "con" aquí me suena extrañísimo.  ¡Nunca antes lo había visto u oído!


Hola eli-chi.
Sí, es muy extraña pero se utiliza y yo creo que bastante (por aquí). Es practicamente un frase hecha.

Gracias Batros. Bueno, yo me refiero a sin alterar nada más que la preposición.
_Avísame *con* lo que sea._
_Avísame *de* lo que sea._
_Avísame *para* lo que sea._


----------



## eli-chi

juandiego said:


> Hola eli-chi.
> Sí, es muy extraña pero se utiliza y yo creo que bastante (por aquí). Es practicamente un frase hecha.
> 
> Gracias Batros. Bueno, yo me refiero a sin alterar nada más que la preposición.
> _Avísame *con* lo que sea._
> _Avísame *de* lo que sea._
> _Avísame *para* lo que sea._


Es curioso cómo funcionamos los seres humanos.  Haciendo un ejercicio mental, no me suena bien con ninguna preposición.  Creo que, por la forma en que siempre lo he escuchado y expresado, sería suficiente con: "*Avísame lo que sea*".
Por esto lados, incluso a veces sólo se dice: ¡Avísame!, (¿ya?).  Todos entendemos que se nos pide avisar en cualquier caso.


----------



## elprofe

A mi con la preposición "con" también me suena rara...
Yo usaría "de", y como segunda opción "para", pero "con" nunca...


----------

